# NPC Texas Chairman Lee Thompson Arrested in Possession of Large Quantities of Anaboli



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

NPC Texas Chairman Lee Thompson Arrested in Possession of Large Quantities of Anabolic Steroids by Millard Baker NPC Texas Chairman Lee Thompson was found in possession of ???large quantities of different types of anabolic steroids??? when he was arrested on May 25, 2009 according to federal prosecutors. Fort Bend County Sheriff Deputies arrested Thompson after [...]

*Read More...*


----------

